

RequestPolicy “in stasis”, needs fork to survive - bcduggan
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/requestpolicy-discuhttps://groups.google.com/d/msg/requestpolicy-discuss/7S9Qbep0d50/sjjVwqE69vwJss/7S9Qbep0d50

======
dbaupp
The link seems broken, I think it should point to
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/requestpolicy-
discuss/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/requestpolicy-
discuss/7S9Qbep0d50/sjjVwqE69vwJ)

